# Quick trip to the nearby canyons



## Jmugleston (Feb 20, 2011)

A recent field trip to collect logs for new lizard cages resulted in a couple birds and my first (probably only) boreid for the year.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2011)

Is that first bird a flicker?  Fairly uncommon invertebrate to see I'd think, pretty cool though considering I hate snow and cold......probably will never find any myself.


----------



## Jmugleston (Feb 24, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Is that first bird a flicker?  Fairly uncommon invertebrate to see I'd think, pretty cool though considering I hate snow and cold......probably will never find any myself.


It is a flicker. Just not a good shot of one. 

I hate the snow too but definitely worth a quick cold trip to see. If you go at the right time there are quite a few of them out and about. It was a bit warm the day I was out there so this girl was the only one I found.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Feb 24, 2011)

Boreidae! I've never seen a photo posted online. I thought it was a scorpionfly. Does it have wings?


----------



## Jmugleston (Feb 24, 2011)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> Boreidae! I've never seen a photo posted online. I thought it was a scorpionfly. Does it have wings?


The males have hook-like wings that allow the males to hold the female on his back during mating. The are in the order Mecoptera. Snow scorpionfly is one of the common names for them.


----------

